# Wanted: IWB Holster Selection Comments



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

(Sorry, this should be in the accessories section shouldn't it? I can't figure out how to move it...)
(I apologize if this has already been posted/ discussed elsewhere, my search results came up empty.)

Hello,

In anticipation of my CCW permit arriving in the mail soon, I wish to consult the all-knowing that frequent here. (I want to carry my Springfield XD.45C in an IWB holster.) 

I have narrowed down my IWB holster list to two choices; High Noon Holster's Closing Argument, or Blade-Tech's Ultimate Concealment Holster.

Closing Argument: 
1) Does anyone have experience with this holster, something similar from the same company, or know someone with the holster and their opinion? 
2) With me living in Florida and sweat and moisture being potential problems, would the extra cost of the horsehide really be worth it? 

Ultimate Concealment Holster: 
1) Does anyone have experience with this holster, something similar from the same company, or know someone with the holster and their opinion? 
2) Is a synthetic holster really that much more abrasive on a gun's finish, how about a SS slide? 
3) Would this synthetic holster really be that much more uncomfortable to wear vs. a non-synthetic holster?

I guess what I am looking for in writing this thread is a reply to this: 
Which would you buy, and why?

Thank you everyone for taking the time to read, and thanks even more so if you post a reply.
Cheers!


Ps.
A few months ago I asked about tactical lights for this same gun, and some people here convinced me that it wasn't the best way to light up a room at night in a SD situation. I now own a nice handheld flashlight instead. So if I am really off base with these two choices, please feel free to steer me in the right direction like last time. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about either of those rigs. Have some friends that have used both though and they seemed happy.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Like DJ, I'm not familiar with either of the rigs you mentioned. I would look hard at both the Crossbreed Supertuck and the AJK Concealco holsters. I have both and recommend both very highly for CC. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those supertucks are supposed to be really nice. I've thought about getting one. I use a Gould for my LTC and it's really comfortable but of course it's made like they always have been and not like the supertuck. I'm a fan of all leather rigs and it wears like it's not there and I usually always have an untucked shirt because I'm a lazy man :anim_lol: so I really didn't change how I wear clothes to use it:smt082 I have a Bianchi but it has a thumb break that I'm not all that much a fan of in an IWB rig but it does work well too.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

First off, I don't know a thing about your second option. As for the High Noon Holster, though, I did buy a Split Decision not too long ago. It is similar to the Closing Argument, but it doesn't have as many features. The Split Decision turned out to be exactly what I was looking for, and I have come to really like it. It is very thin, and is very comfortable. Based on my short experience, I'd definately try another High Noon. Best part is, if you decide you don't like it in 30 days, you can get a full refund less shipping. 

One thing to check into on the Closing Argument, though. I don't think it is a "stocking item," so you may have to wait for up to 8-12 weeks to get one. If you choose a stocking item, it will arrive much faster than that. 

Just my two cents worth. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input, all good things to consider.

jdeere9750 I was unaware of the 30 day return policy from Highnoon. Thank you for mentioning it as I was leaning toward the Blade-tech but now I am not so sure again.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

chathcock said:


> Thanks everyone for your input, all good things to consider.
> 
> jdeere9750 I was unaware of the 30 day return policy from Highnoon. Thank you for mentioning it as I was leaning toward the Blade-tech but now I am not so sure again.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Glad I could help (or hurt?). I know it's not one of your choices, but I know that the SuperTuck has somewhat the same guarantee (maybe not quite 30 days, though.) If you haven't read it, here's High Noon's return policy in thier own words:



> Customer Satisfaction Program​
> Within 30 days of receiving your High Noon Holster®, if for any reason you want to return your product you may do so, for a full refund or exchange (Shipping charges not included). No other holster manufacturer has the confidence to extend this kind of offer. Except us. We know how good our holsters are, and we are not afraid to stand behind them.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the holster is worn and used, we EXPECT it to be. How do you know if you like it or not, if its not worn? Most all other makers want that holster back in new condition, and then charge you a restocking fee, that's no return policy. That's look but don't touch. Not at High Noon Holsters!! Not many holsters makers will open themselves to a revolving door policy like this, its dangerous ground for a business. If you do not want your holster, we will take it back, any way you give it to us and any way you want to do the return. Its your choice: refund, credit or another product.
> ...


http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Guarantee/guarantee.html

Good Luck!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The sad reality is many of us have a drawer, box, storage building full of holsters because of one reason or another you just want to get one that's a little better. It's almost impossible to recommend a rig being what is great for one guy might not be so great for another. It's a lot like advising someone on one of those what pistol should I get threads. It's hard to know what fits you without it being you.

Best anyone can say is look for rigs that are built well. Most all of the big name makers have quality gear. Look for the qualities that you think will work for you. It's good in any IWB rig that you find one that will stay open when the weapon is not in it. Figure out if being able to tuck your shirt in, around it, over it behind it etc. Look at what hods it to your belt ad how it will wear over time. Think about how it will wear your weapons finish and how these things could effect your decisions.

I know from experience that questions like this will get you the I think you should get this one because I got it and I love it and it's so cool because bla-bla-bla. o try and look at how they are made and what you really need out of a holster rather IWB or OWB. 

And you might want to find yourself a good box :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks again everyone, great stuff to think about, all of it.


I just want to ask again as this gets bumped to the top of the CCW list:

1)Does anyone have experience with a cowhide IWB holster not working out for them but a horsehide IWB holster being just right and worth the extra money? What sort of conditions did you see day-to-day while carrying?

2)Does anyone have experience with carrying a gun with a stainless steel slide in a synthetic holster? What sort of wear, if any, did you experience with this combination of gun and holster material?

3)Does anyone have experience carrying both a synthetic IWB holster and a leather IWB holster? Which did you prefer? Was the synthetic holster really that much more uncomfortable? Where on the belt did you carry IWB?

Again, thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

*Update*

I ordered the Blade-Tech UCH.
Cheers


----------

